# Rock Climbing



## peace10 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, I don't frequent these boards often, but I wanted to share a recent triumph, or a triumph in the making, with you. 

I have been diagnosed with situational social anxiety that probably stems from childhood bulling. As a young adult, I'm not a shy person, but I have moments of extreme social anxiety.

I decided to help me relax, that I need activities besides work. I thought indoor rock climbing looked fun, so I've been giving it a try! I've been going for a month now, and though I'm scared of heights, I am getting better. I am still too afraid to let go from the top of the wall, but someday (hopefully soon) I will. I get nervous putting my harness on in front of everyone because I do it wrong the first time, usually. However, I am working on not caring if others are looking.

I even have made a few friends! And I've been going climbing by myself - I would never go anywhere by myself a few years ago. Too nervous!

No one else understands how big of a deal this is for me, so I am hoping some of you will.

Thank you for the support, and happy new year!


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

peace10 said:


> Hi everyone, I don't frequent these boards often, but I wanted to share a recent triumph, or a triumph in the making, with you.
> 
> I have been diagnosed with situational social anxiety that probably stems from childhood bulling. As a young adult, I'm not a shy person, but I have moments of extreme social anxiety.
> 
> ...


Happy new year to you too! Good way to end the year, I think. Rock climbing is a ridiculous amount of fun and awesome exercise. I've been wanting to do the exact same thing too, because I love it, but I've been avoiding it because I'll be alone. Maybe this will help give me the motivation to go sign up at the gym.

I hope you get over your fear of heights and get to the top, its a great feeling. Especially if the gym has a bell.  Once you get confident on the wall I bet you'll be doing dynos and fingerholds all over the place. Have fun with it!


----------



## tyleote (Dec 4, 2011)

rock climbing people have been some of the most friendly outgoing people I have met for some reason. That was in the midwest though, where you find few people doing that stuff. If you find a unique activity people try harder to keep contact compared to something like... watching football.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Props to you. Rock climbing is not only super fun and a great way to challenge yourself, it's also tremendous for your upper body strength and toning. Keep it up ;o)


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Way to go! I've always wanted to try it. It looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

This is great, congratulations  Always excellent to hear of anothers triumphs, makes me feel hopeful.  Happy new year!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Ive done indoor rock climbing, top-rope climbing to be exact. it was really fun and everyone there was encouraging and really nice, including the fellow climbers. With many hobbies, people take pride and are more than willing in helping someone learn the sport or hobby that brings them so much joy.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Cool. My brother bought me rock climbing lessons for Christmas, which I'll be doing in a couple of weeks. Once I've had the lessons, I hope to make a regular thing of it. 

I've wanted to try rock climbing for a good while and I'm hoping it will be something positive and active and possibly even vaguely social.


----------

